# Buddy/Ignore List



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi again,

what's the use of this Buddy/Ignore list???

Thanks,
Victor.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Victor,

Adding people to the Ignore list prevents you from viewing that member's posts in a thread. 

BTW, you can't add a staff member to the Ignore list, for obvious reasons.


----------



## mlscnr (Sep 24, 2007)

Also, you can limit the private messages you receive to only those on your Buddy List.


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Hmmm, thanks for the answers, though it's not a function I will be using. I like to stay close to my enemies. :twisted:

Victor.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

If and when I ever doubt the utility of this forum's function its merits became again apparent as soon as a controversial thread appears.

Then I am reminded of the reason why some folks ended up on it . Mind you, it would be ever so nice that ignoring would be mutual but unfortunately that is not the case.

Anyway I am thankful that the forum has provided us with such a great way to reduce useless aggravation.


----------



## rleitch (Mar 13, 2006)

magical pig said:


> Hmmm, thanks for the answers, though it's not a function I will be using. I like to stay close to my enemies. :twisted:
> 
> Victor.


Good idea, but this way you do forgo the immeasurably gratifying opportunity of making a pretentious show of your ignore list, and then making laughably lame underhanded comments about posts you supposedly aren't reading. Seriously, MP, in some quarters that's almost like having a life! :mrgreen:

Hi Pete:bighug:


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Qed


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I like the function, e.g. (thankfully) I am unable to see that post of Rory's.


----------



## cleger (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't use the ignore list for people that I disagree with, I use it for people who are trolls and are not interested in having a discussion but just want to argue (usually in a very inane way) and hurl insults at people. I don't have anyone on ignore on this board, I do have some on my list at another board that I post on from time to time.


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't use it either. I do have an Ignore Keystroke. It's  + Q


----------



## Bloo Dog (Feb 3, 2003)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> BTW, you can't add a staff member to the Ignore list, for obvious reasons.


Mike, I tried garlands of garlic after I saw your picture of Dracula in your signature. That didn't work too well.

People DO stay away from ME in public, though, so I guess that approach has some sort of merit.


----------



## rleitch (Mar 13, 2006)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> BTW, you can't add a staff member to the Ignore list, for obvious reasons.


Are we allowed to pretend to ignore the Mods?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

rleitch said:


> Are we allowed to pretend to ignore the Mods?


I choose to ignore that comment "manually". I don't need no stinking button!


----------



## Atonal (Aug 25, 2010)

What's going on? There's a thread about the buddy/ignore list, but I don't see ANY posts??? :twisted:


----------



## dogster (Jul 19, 2010)

should I ignore this ?


----------



## maddenma (Feb 7, 2010)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Hi Victor,
> 
> Adding people to the Ignore list prevents you from viewing that member's posts in a thread.
> 
> BTW, you can't add a staff member to the Ignore list, for obvious reasons.


So, what I want to know, is which of these pics do you most closely associate with?


----------



## maddenma (Feb 7, 2010)

milandro said:


> Qed


Which one, Quod Erat Demonstrandum, or Quite Easily Done?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

cleger said:


> I don't use the ignore list for people that I disagree with, I use it for people who are trolls and are not interested in having a discussion but just want to argue (usually in a very inane way) and hurl insults at people. I don't have anyone on ignore on this board, I do have some on my list at another board that I post on from time to time.


Are there a lot of trolls that hurl insults at people in a very inane way and that we didn't ban already?











rleitch said:


> Are we allowed to pretend to ignore the Mods?


Just try it and it'll make your life so miserable you'll beg me for mercy.







:bluewink:


----------



## maddenma (Feb 7, 2010)

kcp said:


>


Hmmm... a useful graphic that hasn't quite made it into the menu yet....


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

maddenma said:


> Which one, Quod Erat Demonstrandum, or Quite Easily Done?


both


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

I have a very strict rule that I don't ignore anyone. It's rude.

I make an exception for Victor, obviously, but he's French and rudeness makes him feel right at home.


----------



## Mike1955 (Apr 28, 2009)

The main function on these forums are words. Words are 2D in nature and really have no power whatsoever in their function unless the perception is primed for the imagination to jump into high gear and 'imagine' all sorts of things concerning who or what the individual may really be like. It's a waste of time to contemplate.

It's simple. If we don't like any one particular individual because of what our imagination is inclined to imagine regarding the sequence of words that may possibly mean more than what the face value implies. And/or, if it's something menial as in how an individual dot's their i's, as in it's personally perceived/created aura, then we don't read those threads/posts. To have a system where we actually have a buddy/ignore list and utilize it is immature.

Ya never know...Anyone that may be placed on an exclusive ignore list, in reality, you may find that, that particular individual and yourself have the potential to hit it off beautifully, without having the dubious nature of the internet to fog up one's judgement. This is the only way I can approach any forum. Behind the veil of the ambiguous I find potential.


----------



## cleger (Jan 11, 2005)

Mike1955 said:


> To have a system where we actually have a buddy/ignore list and utilize it is immature.
> 
> Ya never know...Anyone that may be placed on an exclusive ignore list, in reality, you may find that, that particular individual and yourself have the potential to hit it off beautifully, without having the dubious nature of the internet to fog up one's judgement. This is the only way I can approach any forum. Behind the veil of the ambiguous I find potential.


We don't tend to have as many problems here since the moderation is pretty good, but if you ever post on a board where the moderation isn't as strong you will see the usefulness of an ignore list.


----------



## Mike1955 (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't see the uselfulness with these kinds of lists at all. Do we need devices to help us feel more secure in a worded environment? I'm old school....I simply don't bother reading it.

Once upon a time I had my own forum which I called aptly 'Absolutely Free' I owned it but I did not moderate in a general sense. The only thing I did moderate was flagrant spam, but I was resilient. I never once interceded in topics of interest no matter the outcome. Eventually, the forum became a ghost town and I didn't see a point in continuing it. I was e-mailed by quite a few who told me that I should have intervened more concerning 'differences of opinion'. In other words people need protection from words. I simply cannot, in good conscious, alter anyone's thoughts when it only comes down to 2D words, even at the expense of my forum.

Sure, this isn't my forum but does that mean I cannot have an opinion regarding function? This thread stipulates opinion. My opinions are benign and in reality so are everyone else's!


----------



## Bebopalot (Dec 29, 2007)

I hope Mr. Pig is satisfied by the answers to his 2008 question. 

I don't get it. You don't want to hear what the "other side" has to say? Living in a bubble does not work for me. It sounds childish and over emotional. Just as I like to read how intelligent, informed, educated and polite some people are, I like to read just how dumb, uninformed, uneducated and rude others are. In any case, it's very easy to ignore (enjoy) the absurd without technical help. If you want to ignore someone, why not just use P.M.'s to communicate? That way you can zone in only on what makes you feel good.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I only ever put on the list people who have been blatantly hostile . I don't have to like everybody neither I have to be like by everybody in real life as on a forum. I am prepared to discuss in a civilised manner with anybody and don't have to necessarily be right and can quite well agree to disagree, In these years I have found a few members who like to pick fights and since I find that unnecessary, I ignore them and would very well like that they would ignore me. Unfortunately, since they like picking fights some don't. Never meant to alter anybody's thoughts, in fact some of the ignored people are ignored because of their inability to accept that not everyone has to think like them.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

maddenma said:


> So, what I want to know, is which of these pics do you most closely associate with?


Well, that depends largely on what forum shenanigans I am dealing with at the time. Look at it as my own form of yin/yang.:bluewink:


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

I get a certain amount of satisfaction knowing that I don't care what those on my ignore list post. Yeah, I admit I used to check every now and again the "view post" button for those I ignore just to see what they were up to when posting right after me in threads where I participated, but I've vowed to no longer do that just on principle. I'll also decline to post in threads they start even on a topic that I'm interested in; again on principle (though most will never return the courtesy). If I ignore someone, their words are meaningless to me and it is pointless for me to keep up with their continued attacks and/or ankle-nipping. If they say anything truly libelous, someone will be sure to complain and have their posts deleted accordingly. 

It's just a great way to keep the peace, and eventually those you ignore give up trying to get your goat when they realize you'll no longer respond to them. And if they don't, they simply appear foolish for doing so when it's obvious to all that they're being ignored.


----------

